# Chicken feed



## Rescuechick76 (Jul 23, 2016)

Do any of you have trouble keeping your kids out of the chicken feed? If so, any tips on what you do?


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 23, 2016)

You really have to lock it up... Get a metal trash can with tight fitting lid and keep the chicken feed (all/any grain really) away from the goats and vice versa. You could even put a bungee over the lid through the handle to keep them from knocking the lid off. When feeding the chickens, try to do it in an area where the goats can't get to. If you have to, you could always build a creep area that the chickens can get into but the goats can't, then only feed the chickens in that creep area.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 23, 2016)

Never had a creep area that worked for kids. We do have hotwire that divides an area so the chickens can have their feed and be unmolested by goats. Goat kids will get through anything their head fits through. Chickens are bigger than a goat head. LOL


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 23, 2016)

I walked through my goat pen yesterday with a coffee can full of chicken feed and got mugged. I managed to keep the goats from getting more than a couple grains, fortunately.

Metal cams, tight lids, chains, locks, hot wire and guard dogs MIGHT keep goats out of chicken feed, lol. I keep mine in a separate area, in cans. Chickens are fed where the goats can't get without going through a couple fences and hot wire. I suppose one could design a chicken feeder the chickens can get there heads through that goats can't, but I'm convinced goats would find a way. Separation is the best method.


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Jul 23, 2016)

We keep our chicken feed in a large can with a lid, but I'm talking about what's in their feeder. Right now my goats and chickens are housed separately, but we would like to fence in the area behind the buildings allowing them to be together and have more room. But...if I have the door open to the chicken pen my little female goat who is soo tiny goes right in there through the coop door and gets into their feeder. Yesterday I must have taken her out 7 times in a row :/
They all seem to enjoy each other's company, but I don't want to do something that will put my goats health at risk.


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jul 23, 2016)

When I read the opening post I had to laugh... We have a massive tool box in our barn that holds the cow, horse, and chicken feed.  And every time you go in it about 5 chickens do too... They're free range and think they should get to roam right into the cow feed bucket as you're filling it up and carrying it out to feed the big beasts!  It's ridiculous.  I try so hard to keep them from doing it but it just doesn't happen. Lol


----------



## babsbag (Jul 24, 2016)

I fed my chickens in their coop and it had a 12x15 pop door and the kids went right in to help themselves. So I set up a fence around the coop, just 3' tall  field fencing with pretty big squares, not even stretched tight, then a couple of rows of hot wire. Put the wire at kid nose height and lower.  It kept the kids out and still allowed the chickens to get through the field fencing into the pasture for free ranging. 

Make sure they don't get in the chicken feed, it can make them very sick.


----------



## Lizjax (Aug 6, 2016)

My goat loves cracked corn, that's what the people we got him from were feeding them with feed. He is healthy and has regular poops, but is it dangerous?


----------



## babsbag (Aug 6, 2016)

No it isn't dangerous in moderation and if they are accustomed to it.  This is from the Maryland Small Ruminant Page.

_General Guidelines for Feeding Grain to Ruminants



Do not feed large quantities of grain to ruminant livestock at one time. Large amounts of grain will promote the growth of lactic acidic bacteria, which increases acidity in the rumen and could lead to acidosis. For goats and sheep, a large amount of grain would be in excess of one pound per feeding.


Do not feed large quantities of finely ground grains. Fine grounding increases the rate of digestion and increases acidity in the rumen.


Ideally, feed hay before grain to ensure that the grain is not digested too quickly.


Feed a minimum amount of forage to ensure a healthy rumen. A common recommendation is to feed ruminants at least 1.5 percent of the in body weight in forage.


NEVER change rations too abruptly. The rumen bugs need time to adjust to a new diet, usually a 1 to 2 week period. This is especially true if you are changing from a forage-based diet to one which contains more grain.


Feed grains whole. Cracking grain increases the rate of digestion and may increase the risk of acidosis.


Consider feeding supplements in the middle of the day so that you do not disrupt normal grazing activity.


Provide plenty of feeder space to accomodate uniform consumption._


----------



## Lizjax (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you, that is very helpfulittle. He also eats cat food, he will almost break his neck to get to it.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 7, 2016)

I would be more worried about the cat food as it has all kinds of unknowns in it, including meat byproducts. Fortunately mine don't care for dog food and they are never around cat food.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 7, 2016)

I have one doe who absolutely loves dog food. She is sneaky- When I take her on walks she follows me, then when she knows I trust that she is following and I turn my back on her, she runs to the dog food bowl and gets a few mouthfuls before I catch her and try to get as much as I can out if her mouth. She is very bad and very, very smart!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 7, 2016)

time fort a leash...


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 7, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> time fort a leash...


I know, I have started using one.


----------



## Lizjax (Aug 7, 2016)

Lol well I haven't, he us in our backyard with the ducks and chickens and we're having a hard time feeding the two outside cats because everybody wants the cat food lol. We do give it to the ducks as a protein supplement. We do use the 4health grain free so it's kind of a relief


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 7, 2016)

Can I ask,  sort of  off topic here...  Those of you who have LGDs that live with their goats,  you must feed them in a separate area?

I would be more worried about the unknown meats in cat and dog food.  I assume unknown  often = cow.  And ruminants eating ruminants is scary.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 7, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Can I ask,  sort of  off topic here...  Those of you who have LGDs that live with their goats,  you must feed them in a separate area?
> 
> I would be more worried about the unknown meats in cat and dog food.  I assume unknown  often = cow.  And ruminants eating ruminants is scary.



Out of our 19 goats, only one ate dog food.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh so they just aren't interested? I was just curious,  my goats have never not eaten something haha.


----------



## Jayzandra (Aug 10, 2016)

We put this welded wire fence around the feeder. We feed flock raiser because we also have turkeys and ducks. The chicken have oyster shell for calcium. The welded wire's holes are big enough for all the birds' heads, but not the goats.


----------

